# Urbanizaciones Piuranas.



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Bueno! fotos jamas vistas en el foro de 3 urbanizaciones: Santa Marìa del Pinar, Los Cocos y las Lagunas del Chipe. Y disculpen en tardar en colgarlas.
Vane!! sorry por hacer publicidad antes de colgar mis fotos!   


*Santa Marìa del Pinar!*























*Colegio Montessori.*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Yeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! por fiiiiiin!!!!! espero que tengas más fotos. Piura es la ciudad que mas me gusta del norte :cheers:.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Las Lagunas del Chipe*






























































*Los Cocos del Chipe*





















































































































Y bueno hasta mi pròximo regreso!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Por fín, Huber! Jeje, espero que la hayas pasado chévere en Piura, esa urbanización luce chévere. 

Qué raro no ver ni carros ni personas en las calles...me recuerda a Silent Hill...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> Por fín, Huber! Jeje, espero que la hayas pasado chévere en Piura, esa urbanización luce chévere.
> 
> Qué raro no ver ni carros ni personas en las calles...me recuerda a Silent Hill...


Al final en mi viaje la pase bièn. las tome plan 1 y 30 PM.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Se ven muy bien las urbanizaciones piuranas: diseños discretos y calles limpias y ordenadas. Buenas fotos!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

el chipe..lo mejorsito de piura..es el "casuarinas piurano"...ahi esta la udep y el country club y no muy lejos los ejidos!!1.. bacan la zona,


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Linda Piura. Me gustó mucho ver ese tipo de urbanizaciones por allá. Vi que tambien se estaban desarrollando muy buenos proyectos, en zonas aun en proceso de consolidación. Ojalá ya todo esté concluido


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lindas fotos muy lindas!  Piura no deja de sorprenderme, no la conozco en persona y espero ir con mis amigas muy pronto  simplemente preciosa la ciudad seria bonito que tomaran fotos a la Universidad de Piura es famosa por estos lares


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Piura la conoci de niña... pero lamentablemente no guardo recuerdos... de las fotos se ve una linda ciudad... bonitas urbanizaciones


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

cuando estudiaba en la udep (1995 , 1 ciclo ,jajaa) me ponia a caminar ,, x toda la urb el chipe.. es muy hermoza..pero lo q si,, solitaria.. no habia gente en las calles.. "hasta pasaban bolas de paja  por mi costado" ,jajaa..
cuando recien entraba a la urb angamos o miraflores,, recien sentia q entraba a la "ciudad"


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Se ven muy bien esas Urbs ! Se siente tan ... tropical . Tendre que conocer Piura pronto.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonito lugar, mi tía vive en Los Cocos, si no me equivoco es la zona que está cerca del Country Club no? Qué bueno, parece que Piura sí se está desarrollando bien, hay bastantes edificios de departamaentos y no se les ve mal. La UDEP también es por ahí.

Gracias por las fotos y saludos! :cheers:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Por fin las pusiste! jaja Buenas fotos Skypiura, Piura se ve muy linda y el sol, ni qué decir jaja, debe hacer un calor...Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Las urb piuranas se ven tan especiales con esas palmeras, buenas fotos.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que bien que les haya gustado mis fotos! bueno es una motivaciòn  para la pròxima hacer nuevas tomas de otras zonas.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Skypiura said:


> Que bien que les haya gustado mis fotos! bueno es una motivaciòn  para la pròxima hacer nuevas tomas de otras zonas.


Estaré esperando las fotos! un saludito desde el Sur  :banana::banana:


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Una toma del Hotel Rìo Verde se ubica en la Urb. San Eduardo.














Gracias chocavento por el saludo!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Linda la foto, me quede fascinada con Piura! veo tanto verdor que me deja enamorada de la ciudad


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Piura... se ven lindas las urbanizaciones, ojala ubiera más inversión en la ciudad natal de Grau, tiene un entorno verde muy extraño para la costa del Perú y un gran potencial como ciudad... ojala se desarrollaran buenos proyectos allí, y que las industrias petroleras que de allí son no estén en Lima sino más bien allí para hacer crecer la ciudad...


----------

